# Turbo tune options for a 09+ 2.5.



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just looking for opinions, I have a 09 Jetta 2.5 that I am interested in boosting. Looking at tune options and it doesn't look great. Seems 08 and up cars are MAFless which makes the tune more complex. Also, the pricing is pretty steep. Would like to keep it under $500 if possible. Not looking to go crazy, probably 250-300WHP MAX. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Maffless doesn't make tuning more difficult.. Any engine is perfectly tuneable on MAP signals.
as for your given price of $500, hope thats just for the tuning itself??


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, I pretty much have the hardware all figured out, just need the software to go with it. It seems united motorsports seems to be the go to company here.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

turbocharged798 said:


> Yes, I pretty much have the hardware all figured out, just need the software to go with it. It seems united motorsports seems to be the go to company here.


You would be correct. UM is the go to for 2.5t tunes. They can tune your MAP sensor equipped ecu. Jeff does good work :thumbup:


----------



## SoWalGTI (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you elaborate on your hardware youve selected?


----------



## Cables (Sep 21, 2018)

turbocharged798 said:


> Just looking for opinions, I have a 09 Jetta 2.5 that I am interested in boosting. Looking at tune options and it doesn't look great. Seems 08 and up cars are MAFless which makes the tune more complex. Also, the pricing is pretty steep. Would like to keep it under $500 if possible. Not looking to go crazy, probably 250-300WHP MAX.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have a 09 Jetta 5 Speed, I am actually planning on turbo charging it too i am thinking about writing a tutorial on it but I just sent my ECU out to 034 Motorsports i am planning on running 8 or 9 psi https://store.034motorsport.com/07k...8-9-psi-mkv-volkswagen-jetta-rabbit-2-5l.html they also have another tune for the 2.5L which is (15-20psi 375 Horsepower / 315 Foot-Pounds of Torque ).. I am also not sure why the pricing is so steep for the tunes but its worth it one of my boys got the 15 psi tune his car is insane. Its so fast like its a different experience. Just make sure if you decide to go 15-20psi you definitely upgrade the clutch to stage 2. No matter what site you go to tunes for the 2.5 will be so overpriced for no reason. My turbo build is under $1900 I made sure to make room for the tune. Most of the parts i bought from eBay, especially the intercooler parts. The turbo I bought from one of my friends.



broccoli410 said:


> hey there, so im new to the forum in terms of actually talking on the forum lol but ive been around in the shadows. im finally at the breaking point with my build. 08 rabbit 2.5l and im in the process of turboing. long story short, i just got my ecu back and the pro maf from UM and got the engine to the point where it turns over, sounds great and dies right as the idle picks it up to about 1100. at first i was under the impression that it was because i didnt have the iat wired up correctly. i did some digging and pinned the iat signal wire into the map sensor and since doing that the start up sounds great compared to the choppy death it was before. even so..im still in the situation of if i give it any gas or just let it idle naturally it dies off. im not getting engine codes for anything electrial anymore since pinning the iat to the map sensor. im sure that this seems pretty vague and ill give as much detail as i can thru the process. im just starting to bang my head against things cuz i feel like im close. any ideas or pushes in the right direction would be fantastic. i emailed UM for input as well but havent recieved a reply which honestly was only 20 mins ago so i figured id just throw it up here as well and see what happens. starting to feel like it could maybe be a fuel problem even tho theres pressure maybe the stock fuel pump cant do it but that still would be fine during idle? idk..im rambling now. any help would be wonderful. also thought that nothings technically wrong and maybe trims need to be adjusted for start up maybe to compensate? regardless thanks for the future input..hopefully lol :banghead::banghead:


Post a video i am trying to understand your situation I have turbo'd so many NA cars that i have never had this problem.


----------

